# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

## evitalien

Tegenwoordig besteden mensen meer tijd aan het kopen van een spijkerbroek dan aan het kopen van eten. Vroeger was het eten om te overleven; in onze huidige maatschappij moet de voeding comfortabel zijn. De supermarkten liggen vol met plastic zakken met verlokkingen. Producten worden opgesmukt met mooie kleuren, mooie geuren en lekkere smaken. Het eten moet snel klaar gemaakt kunnen worden zonder al te veel moeite.

Dieren ruiken eerst aan hun eten. Instinctief weten zij of de voeding voor hun geschikt is en of het nog eetbaar is. Wij, mensen, hebben dat afgeleerd. Wij nemen onszelf in de maling door het toevoegen van additieven om een product aantrekkelijk te maken.

Veel van al die plastic zakjes bevat vulling, geen voeding. Voeding voedt de gezondheid; vulling rooft de gezondheid. Voeding bouwt het lichaam op; vulling breekt het lichaam af. De natuur biedt opbouwende voeding, terwijl de supermarkt lijkt op een verzamelplaats van afbrekende voeding. Een stelregel is: hoe minder voeding bewerkt is hoe meer voedingswaarde het bevat. Eten zoals de natuur het bedoelt heeft.

In de supermarkten moeten we bewust gaan kiezen. We moeten onszelf afvragen of een voedingsmiddel bijdraagt aan onze gezondheid of dat we het eten omdat we trek hebben.

Gezonde voeding levert:
 Een juist, gezond gewicht
 Betere concentratie
 Het leervermogen neemt toe
 Een positieve stemming
 Een goed libido
 Een goede spijsvertering
 Een goede nachtrust
 Een mooie strakke huid

Alles wat we eten en drinken heeft invloed op ons lichaam. Het lichaam is nooit af; we moeten het zien als een bouwproject. Om een huis te bouwen heb je bijvoorbeeld een goede kwaliteit stenen, cement en hout nodig. We gaan op zoek naar de beste materialen om een goed en stevig huis neer te zetten. Ons lichaam is continue aan het vernieuwen. Iedere seconden worden cellen vervangen en afgebroken. In elke cel vinden iedere seconde duizenden chemische reacties plaats. Om de zeven jaar is ons hele lichaam vernieuwd. Daarom moeten we er voor zorg dragen dat er ook voor ons lichaam de beste bouwmaterialen beschikbaar zijn. We hebben behoefte aan eiwitten, vetten, koolhydraten, mineralen, spoorelementen en vitamines. Jaarlijks eten we 10 maal ons lichaamsgewicht op. Laten we ervoor zorg dragen dat de voeding van hoge kwaliteit is.

----------

